# danio unwell



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

female danio about 6 months old started to swim in a wobbly side to side manner last week. up to this point she had been eating and pooping well. She has 4 other danios for company only 2 being males.
I put her in a breeder floating tank to observe her. She did not eat and her sides look a bit lumpy. She jumped out of the container. A few days later they all went into a breeding frenzy and the males exhausted her and she lay on the bottom of the tank panting and at times lying on her side. I again scooped her up and put her in the breeding container. While she was loose with the others she did not eat- tasted and then spat out. She has not had any poo for the last 3-4 days and is refusing to eat. She is lying on her belly at the bottom of the tank and notreally trying to swim. originally I thought she was in pain from the sudden bursts of agitated speed she showed but that seems to have stopped. 
She otherwise looks healthy. 
it is very hard toknow what on earth is wrong with such little creatures, but surely they should live longer than 6 months??
They do have a tendency to live life fast and hard.


----------

